# System hängt sich zwischen Starting local und dem Login auf

## goha

So denn, ich bin jetzt kurtz vor dem verzweifeln. 

Ich nutze ein System mit einem 2.6.17-R4 Kernel ... läuft schon ein paar Wochen ziemlich stabil, aber bin wohl noch immer ein bißchen am Einrichten. Hab heute allerdings nichts installiert, nur CUPS konfiguriert zum Drucken auf einem SMB-Share. Alles lief wie immer perfekt, nur dass das System jetzt nicht mehr startet. Es hängt sich komplett an der Stelle auf, wo eigentlich das Login kommen sollte. Hab jetzt nur per Boot-CD gestartet, die Log-files durchgeschaut und die Platten gecheckt. Aber nirgendwo ein fehler zu finden. 

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee?

----------

## smg

 *goha wrote:*   

> So denn, ich bin jetzt kurtz vor dem verzweifeln. 
> 
> Ich nutze ein System mit einem 2.6.17-R4 Kernel ... läuft schon ein paar Wochen ziemlich stabil, aber bin wohl noch immer ein bißchen am Einrichten. Hab heute allerdings nichts installiert, nur CUPS konfiguriert zum Drucken auf einem SMB-Share. Alles lief wie immer perfekt, nur dass das System jetzt nicht mehr startet. Es hängt sich komplett an der Stelle auf, wo eigentlich das Login kommen sollte. Hab jetzt nur per Boot-CD gestartet, die Log-files durchgeschaut und die Platten gecheckt. Aber nirgendwo ein fehler zu finden. 
> 
> Hat irgendjemand eine Idee?

 

Sicher, dass du nicht was anderes noch gemacht hast? Nen Hardlock ist sehr seltsam... Kannst du mal die logs irgendwie beischaffen?  Also von /var/log/messages und dem letzen dmesg evt. und emerge logs?

bye.

----------

## Finswimmer

Was ist in local.start?

Nimm das und xdm mal raus. Starte, schau, ob es geht und starte dann beide Scripte einzeln.

Tobi

----------

## goha

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Was ist in local.start?
> 
> Nimm das und xdm mal raus. Starte, schau, ob es geht und starte dann beide Scripte einzeln.
> 
> Tobi

 

die local.start enthält bei mir quasi nix, ich starte noch nichts automatisch

MESSAGES

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aug 24 21:58:58 Satellit syslog-ng[3551]: syslog-ng version 1.6.9 starting
> 
> Aug 24 21:58:58 Satellit syslog-ng[3551]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12
> ...

 

DMESG

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 (root@Satellit) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #15 Mon Aug 14 10:49:13 CEST 2006
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

EMERGE

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1156195699: Started emerge on: Aug 21, 2006 23:28:19
> 
> 1156195699:  *** emerge  search ImageMagick
> ...

 

----------

## smg

kannst mal dein fb aus machen in grub? hab da so nen verdacht..

----------

## goha

nüx ... hab in grub alles rausgeschmissen was nicht unbedingt nötig ist, aber ich hab den fb eh eincompiliert ... was sagt denn dein Verdacht?  :Smile: 

----------

## smg

 *goha wrote:*   

> nüx ... hab in grub alles rausgeschmissen was nicht unbedingt nötig ist, aber ich hab den fb eh eincompiliert ... was sagt denn dein Verdacht? 

 

weiß nich ich würds mal ohne fb dingens kompilieren oder mal vanilla bauen... hatte mal aufm laptop ähnliches problem nachm local.start wo der fb initialisiert wurde is irgendwas abgeschmiert! ist schon länger her deswegen gebe ich dass nur sinngemäß wieder.

----------

## goha

 *smg wrote:*   

>  *goha wrote:*   nüx ... hab in grub alles rausgeschmissen was nicht unbedingt nötig ist, aber ich hab den fb eh eincompiliert ... was sagt denn dein Verdacht?  
> 
> weiß nich ich würds mal ohne fb dingens kompilieren oder mal vanilla bauen... hatte mal aufm laptop ähnliches problem nachm local.start wo der fb initialisiert wurde is irgendwas abgeschmiert! ist schon länger her deswegen gebe ich dass nur sinngemäß wieder.

 

was mich halt nur verwundert is, das es vorhin noch alles gefunzt hat :/ ich hätts ja noch kapiert wenner bei initialisieren von CUPS abschmiert, aber das wird ja nichtmal initialisiert zur bootzeit.

*edit* hab Kernel ohne fb compiliert ... daran liegt es nicht */edit*

----------

## goha

Starting local ist ja der letzte Punkt beim initialisieren des Systems - da Gentoo das ja sauber abzuschließen scheint (das [OK] gibt das Script ja vermutlich am Ende aus)...

Frage an die Experten: was wird nach der letzten initialisierung noch ausgeführt, bevor das login erscheint?

----------

## .maverick

Wie sieht denn /etc/inittab bei dir aus? Bekommst du nen Login, wenn du

```
/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux
```

in local.start reinschreibst?

/edit AFAIK wird agetty für die zu benutzenden Terminals aufgerufen, was dir dann in diesem die Login-Shell verschafft.

----------

## goha

 *.maverick wrote:*   

> Wie sieht denn /etc/inittab bei dir aus? Bekommst du nen Login, wenn du
> 
> ```
> /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux
> ```
> ...

 

versucht ... auch auf verschiedenen Terminals ... nix  :Sad: 

das letzte, was er laut messages macht is ja das hinzufuegen des SWAP ... kann das was damit zu tun haben (obwohl ich auf anhieb nicht wuesste was ...)

INITTAB

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # /etc/inittab:  This file describes how the INIT process should set up
> ...

 

----------

## goha

*Jubel* Problem gefixed --> die /etc/hosts war im Sack ... ähhh defekt

hab in /etc/inittab mal defaultrunlevel 1 ausprobiert und mich von dort über 2 auf 3 vorgearbeitet, wo das System sich wieder aufgehängt hat. Dann hab ich mal nach allen Dateien gesucht, die in den letzten 2 Tagen geändert wurden und da war die hosts drin. Da stand nur noch Schrott drin, ka warum ....

auf jeden Fall bin ich jetzt wieder glücklicher Gentoo-User ... ich wäre fast soweit gewesen Verzweiflungstaten zu begehen ... so XP-mäßig und so  :Smile: 

Vielen Dank an alle Helfer  :Very Happy: 

Hardy

----------

## .maverick

 *goha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hab in /etc/inittab mal defaultrunlevel 1 ausprobiert und mich von dort über 2 auf 3 vorgearbeitet, wo das System sich wieder aufgehängt hat. Dann hab ich mal nach allen Dateien gesucht, die in den letzten 2 Tagen geändert wurden und da war die hosts drin. Da stand nur noch Schrott drin, ka warum ....
> 
> 

 Hmm, was genau war denn "Müll"? In vim tausende ^@?

Benutzt du XFS auf der root-Platte?

----------

## goha

nein ... ein paar unlogische @ waren zwar auch drin ... aber vor allem eigentlich die komplette hosts-Datei - nur als hätte sie jemand zerstückelt und wahllos aneinander gereiht.

die Root ist ext2.

----------

